# 1999 polaris transmission problem



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

my friend has a 1999 plorais 500 sportsman and the tranny is lock in reverse. we all took our quad's to the UP on a deer hunting trip and when we pulled his off the trailer it would not shift out of reverse.:sad: He has never had this problem before . please :help: any info on what we could do to try and fix this ourselves .would be very appreciated .If this is something we can'nt handle ourselves are ther any recomemendation's on a good, honest repair shop feel free to send me a p.m. 

thanx plumbdog


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

ask at polarisatvforums.com


----------

